# Breezer Pictures



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven't seen a breezer thread yet.

anyone have one???

lets see em.....


--
CR


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's mine.. Currently undergoing a small transaction to a singlespeed for a up comming 6hr race about two weeks... The bar will be changed as well.. Will take some pictures as soon as I have some decent bar-tape on it 

For now, you should do it with these ones...




























Features a complete XT II groupset, complete with modified rear hub that suites 8spd, thumbies, Chris King headset without laser engraved logo's, Cook RSR cranks, Araya RM17 rims and DT Revo spokes... Bike weighs in at a 10.2kg, which was lighter than I expected. Sweet ride! (Seatpost will be changed for a Kingsbery Ti version)


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Beautiful American Frame*

I thought this was a Breezer therad though


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Beautiful American Breezer Frame*



Shayne said:


> I thought this was a Breezer therad though


It is........


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I thought this was a Breezer therad though


Before the steel Breezers (like the purple one above), American Bicycles made aluminum Breezers - late 80s to early 90s. Very nice frames. I like the red Ritchey tires.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ahhh....so desidned by counts*

Which American frames did he design for them?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Im pretty sure it was all of them. Didnt Angel (the hite rite guy) or Rodriguez do the welding for these?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im pretty sure it was all of them. Didnt Angel (the hite rite guy) or Rodriguez do the welding for these?


Nice Breezer Jeroen!!!

Only the American Breezer was designed by Joe. They were made by American Bicycle Mfg. in Minnesota.(also made the Berillium Bike, who remembers that?) I put new stickers on my bike back in 89 or 90. but also have the original breezer stickers. I'll post a pic of them later. They give the bike more of classic breezer look.

The new breezers are also "Designed" by joe as he never really built any of those either they just have his name on them and building was farmed out to a company overseas. the only "true" breezers (if you want to be a purist) are the first run of fillet brazed steel bikes. back in the late 70's.

ahhh now who has one of those???? lets see em......


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Which American frames did he design for them?


He definitely did the aluminum Breezer. The other American frame at the time (besides the Montanaus which had an adjustable head angle) was the M-16. The M16 was similar to the Breezer, but had shorter chainstays. I don't know if Joe was involved in the design of any of the other American made frames.

Angel Rodriguez was involved in R&A cycles up in Seattle at the time but I can't remember the level he may have been involved with American or Breezer. I do remember some loose association between Breeze, Rodriguez and American at the time and can't remember what exactly the tie-in was. I do remember an aluminum Rodriguez tandem that was made about the same time as the al Breezers - very similar style between the Rodriguez tandem and Breezers. It's possible that American Bicycle simply welded both the Rodriguez tandem as well as the Breezers.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Nice Breezer Jeroen!!!


Thanks 



crconsulting said:


> The new breezers are also "Designed" by joe as he never really built any of those either they just have his name on them and building was farmed out to a company overseas. the only "true" breezers (if you want to be a purist) are the first run of fillet brazed steel bikes. back in the late 70's.
> 
> ahhh now who has one of those???? lets see em......


Hodaka did virtually all the steel and later alu Breezer frames, like my '94 Storm pictured above.

*Hodaka is the one that makes frame for a lot of people... The VooDoo's come from there as far as I know... and Scott lets their frames build there, to name a few...

Here's a Joe fillet brazed Lightning...


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Here some Breezer Pic's;

this one is a '78 version. Picture came from mtbr.com a 2-3 years back as I recall...










another vintage Breezer;










Some various J.B.'s creation's:
































































Got more where that came from.. but I'm through with uploading this evening. More later


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Jeroen said:


> Here some Breezer Pic's;
> 
> this one is a '78 version. Picture came from mtbr.com a 2-3 years back as I recall...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW! That one that says Hutch's bicycles or whatever in the corner is awesome! Id love to have one of those. Was that the original style stem all the way back then? It looks pretty modern.


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Nice Breezer Jeroen!!!
> 
> .(also made the Berillium Bike, who remembers that?) ......


Certainly do - but can't remember if that was the one with the holes cut out all over it? (looked like a swiss cheese). I wanted one badly - but 18 k for the frame ISTR!


----------



## >>ECB<< (Jan 13, 2004)

*Uh..."ISTR" means what, exactly? (nm)*

nmnmnm


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Ahh yes I had a chance to buy one of those, a Koski, or a Cook Bros. and ended up buying the Cooks.


Could you help me getting more pictures on that Koski Trailmaster?? I only have the '98 Steve Potts Koski Trailmaster, that never got into production.. or at least just a few... and the Trailmaster of Matt Hebberd. Got only one fluffy picture of a rusty SS bike...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Koski*



Jeroen said:


> Could you help me getting more pictures on that Koski Trailmaster?? I only have the '98 Steve Potts Koski Trailmaster, that never got into production.. or at least just a few... and the Trailmaster of Matt Hebberd. Got only one fluffy picture of a rusty SS bike...


If your talking about the picture I uploaded the bikes in that picture are (in order) Cook Bros., Steve Potts Swift (pretty rare steve said theres only 50 of those), Cunningham Indian #43, American Breezer, Ritchey Super Comp, Kestrel CSX (my latest rig), Manitou HT (w/full grafton gruppo).

that being said I may have a picture of a Koski but it dates pre trailmaster more of a cruiser like that Cook Bros. I have to dig thru my stuff.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool bike. Pretty steep angles for a 1980 MTB. I like that Koski fork, it looks like it came straight off an 89 Bridgestone MB-1 with that color. Notice the big fat Ground Control Extreme 2.5 on the front. That was the ticket in the pre suspension days. Very tall and cushy. Thats gotta be one of the earlier SS dirt riders???? Well, maybe not. I guess MTBing started out with only one gear!!


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

>>ECB<< said:


> nmnmnm


" I seem to remember / recall"


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

jeroen,
i was about to comment in the mistaken belief that you are german, that germans, going on what i have seen on this board, have an unbelievable and in fact over-proportional amount of old-school mtb parts, esp ones from the cnc era. 
anyway, the observation still stands: what's up with germans and cnc-era bike parts, often bought and sold at prices way, way over anything seen stateside? anyone care to proffer an explanation? (yes, i am taunting you germans to come out and explain yourselves!)
tim


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

uphiller said:


> jeroen,
> i was about to comment in the mistaken belief that you are german, that germans, going on what i have seen on this board, have an unbelievable and in fact over-proportional amount of old-school mtb parts, esp ones from the cnc era.
> anyway, the observation still stands: what's up with germans and cnc-era bike parts, often bought and sold at prices way, way over anything seen stateside? anyone care to proffer an explanation? (yes, i am taunting you germans to come out and explain yourselves!)
> tim


Ghehe... I really cannot tell you what the true story behind that whole thingy is...

First; Im not German. I'm Dutch, from the Netherlands so to speak. 22 yrs old and myself riding since 1997. In that periode I got all hooked up with mtb-ing seeing those polished GT's with green Michelin tires and yellow Judy forks... Bikes like that made me getting into the sport. I noticed the years after that, that no bike gave me the same feeling as those GT's and others gave me.. So thats how I started liking old stuff....

Don't know what the rest of the German's (who I know well/not well all from this german classic website) are up to, most of them are at least a few years older.

A lot is going to germany, I know.. perhaps because most of the stuff wasn't available back than, or if, they were very rare. That contributes to the 'cult status' some parts are given and explain partly the prices payed for some article's.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Very cool bike. Pretty steep angles for a 1980 MTB. I like that Koski fork, it looks like it came straight off an 89 Bridgestone MB-1 with that color. Notice the big fat Ground Control Extreme 2.5 on the front. That was the ticket in the pre suspension days. Very tall and cushy. Thats gotta be one of the earlier SS dirt riders???? Well, maybe not. I guess MTBing started out with only one gear!!


Very on-topic;

Nice fact; Joe Breeze was the last one to get on to a geared bike. His first Breezer, which was the first purpose-built MTB was the first bike he had off-road, with gears....

Before that he was pedaling with two very large chainrings up and more down Mt. Tamalpais. At least.. thats what he told us


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Right, here the pictures I just took of my Breezer Storm, rebuild as a Singlespeed and with the WTB Offroad dropbars. This is just temporarily, since I will get the Breezer back on its XT II setup and will mount the WTB bar on my Bontrager OR which I will build up as a SS ride too, as soon as I have enough parts and have restored that frame.

This is the weapon of choice for the 6hr Relay race I will participate next sunday as a member of the 3 headed team 'Singlespeed.nl'.

As usual with these bars, I had to choose for a fairly steep stem, to get the grip position on the right hight compared to a flat bar. This bar is also a bit wider than I am used too, so my position is slightly deeper.

I have two of these bars. One will get on the Bontrager, as mentioned, and the other will get on my WTB Phoenix, which will be geared. Both these frames have the slight advantage over the Breezer, of having a taller headtube. Getting the right position (hight mainly) won't be too difficult on those rides.














































Here my DeKerf Team SL aside the Breezer Storm. You can cleary see that the difference in grip hight isn't very much. That's what we want. Nevertheless I will try to get a slightly higher position on the Phoenix and Bontrager, when I build those up.


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*'94 Breezer Storm*

Here's the "brother" of the purple Breezer.


----------



## Intense68 (Jan 15, 2004)

*'94 Breezer Storm*

Here's the "brother" of the other purple Breezer storm.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Two pictures of me on the modified Breezer singlespeed last sunday during the 6hr relay race;


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Breezer Series III*

One of approximately 60 Series III bikes built by Joe. Specs @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1986_Breezer.htm

History of Breezer @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/breezer.htm

and American (ABM) @ http://www.firstflightbikes.com/new_page_3.htm


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

DINGDINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!!

We haaaave a winner!!!

I have to know how much all that nickel weighs...


----------



## Crell (Apr 7, 2004)

uphiller said:


> jeroen,
> i was about to comment in the mistaken belief that you are german, that germans, going on what i have seen on this board, have an unbelievable and in fact over-proportional amount of old-school mtb parts, esp ones from the cnc era.
> anyway, the observation still stands: what's up with germans and cnc-era bike parts, often bought and sold at prices way, way over anything seen stateside? anyone care to proffer an explanation? (yes, i am taunting you germans to come out and explain yourselves!)
> tim


I'm in the UK (it's not just a German phenomena), but with exchange rate variations we paid (pay) roughly an extra 50 % to 100 % on top of the price you folks paid in the US. In many ways the magazines were responsible. I remember drooling over copies of MBA on all the stuff we couldn't get in the UK. It was probably no better- but the fact it was different (no-one else had it), it was anodized, shaved .000006g from the bike were all factors that made people over here (including myself) pay prices that would make you folks in North America weep with laughter.

My bonty OR and Comp fork for instance were 950 UKP in 1989! about 1600 USD. (Thank God for student loans).

I think its a case of people desire the unobtainable - the thing that everyone else has isn't enough - so they're prepared to pay ridiculous prices. Now there's also the nostalgia element. For many people (myself included) I can now afford to pay the silly prices that bled me dry as a student - but at least my continual impoverished pasta diet was good for my racing.

...but you're right some prices are crazy. It's not just bikes. My car cost 3800 UKP less on in Europe than it did in the UK. It's all about perceived market pricing.

What makes me laugh now is that I used to meet up with the folks I used to ride with at uni. We met up and primarily got drunkin camping barns around the country with the odd ride thrown in. Eventually we all saw past the gloss of the "latest fad", and we all pretty much ride what we were riding at uni. It's like a mini retro tour


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Beautiful!!!*

Wow....

I'm in love, that is one sweet machine


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I know that bike(the Koski) quite well. I worked with Matt the year that pic was taken. I had the opportunity to be a MTB guide for a season. Its still the only job I regret leaving. What a life! Anyways, onto the bike, Matt simply rode the sh!t out of it. It was teh first "modern" SS I saw. And after seeing it, convinced me to try it out. Been on one ever since. I'd love to get my hands on one just like Matts too. It was a great looking bike, even all used like his. It's had a great life. I wonder if he still rides it?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*1980 Breezer Series II*

Finally got motivated enough to take pictures of the Series II bike. One of 25 bikes. This one was built for Barnaby Angell (brother of Josh, who worked with Joe on many projects including the Hite-Rite). Magura grips, bars and levers / Cinelli Stem / Suntour Cyclone derailleurs / TA double crank / Phil hubs / NOS Cycle Pro Snake Belly tires / Brooks saddle / Suntour BMX pedals


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I know that bike(the Koski) quite well. I worked with Matt the year that pic was taken. I had the opportunity to be a MTB guide for a season. Its still the only job I regret leaving. What a life! Anyways, onto the bike, Matt simply rode the sh!t out of it. It was teh first "modern" SS I saw. And after seeing it, convinced me to try it out. Been on one ever since. I'd love to get my hands on one just like Matts too. It was a great looking bike, even all used like his. It's had a great life. I wonder if he still rides it?


~martini~ I remember Matt and his bike from Moab from that same year. Blew my mind that someone could ride that single gear on all those rides. It's not like there are many rides where you can "flow" in Moab. Didn't he ride it fixed too? Who did you work with as a guide?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I can't remember if he rode it fixed or not. Wouldn't surprise me if he did though...
I worked for Rim Tours with Kirsten/Matt and did Mech work at Western Spirit. I wonder if Matt is still around there w/Kirsten. I do know they got divorced and Kirsten married Sean, who runs/ran Chili Pepper.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> I can't remember if he rode it fixed or not. Wouldn't surprise me if he did though...
> I worked for Rim Tours with Kirsten/Matt and did Mech work at Western Spirit. I wonder if Matt is still around there w/Kirsten. I do know they got divorced and Kirsten married Sean, who runs/ran Chili Pepper.


Sounds very cool. I tried to get on as a tour leader/mechanic for Baja Expeditions in the mid/late '80s. Did a little work for them but then got a job in a shop and still got to do a couple of exploratory trips with down in Baja w/ Baja Exp. Have you been out to Moab since those days? I haven't been since '91. Need to get back, but I'm sure it's changed a lot. mmmm Milt's burgers and shakes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

First Flight said:


> Finally got motivated enough to take pictures of the Series II bike. One of 25 bikes. This one was built for Barnaby Angell (brother of Josh, who worked with Joe on many projects including the Hite-Rite). Magura grips, bars and levers / Cinelli Stem / Suntour Cyclone derailleurs / TA double crank / Phil hubs / NOS Cycle Pro Snake Belly tires / Brooks saddle / Suntour BMX pedals


Beautiful TA cranks - who needs ramps and pins! Absolutely beautiful bike Jeff!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, 91 was about the last time I was there too. I'd be curious to see what it looks like now though, see what terror tourism has wrought upon the town.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Me... racing the Breezer a few weeks back at the Open Dutch Singlespeed Champs.


----------



## OldManBreezer (May 2, 2004)

*Breezer Lightning*

A 1992 Breezer Lightning for your delight. Better photo's to come when/if the Scottish rain and wind stops.

Rest of collection here:

http://oldmanbreezer.fotopic.net/c228841_1.html


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

OMB, very nice 

when we gonna do the nxt UK retro event? none of mine are ready yet!

ta

scant


----------



## richard huntso (Jul 6, 2004)

*Breezer Sky*

Just bought this bike, its a Breezer Sky circa 1991


----------



## Flying Wombat (May 14, 2004)

*any breezer beamers out there*

Had one of the "catapult" beamers back in '94 (or thereabouts), that bike rode great on washboard fireroads, not the best for really technical terrain due to the almost complete lack of damping on the beam.
Wish I had kept that bike, just to ride a the occasional (non technical) race.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Taking care of Baby*

Eric of Peak Mountain Bike in Queens New York cleaning his baby.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

Breezer ready to ride after cleaning.


----------



## BobKreyole (Jan 30, 2004)

*Carbon wheel hub*

Eric hand built these fantastic wheels.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*Breezer Lightning Frame and Fork*

Here is the one I picked up a Veloswap. Better late than never.


----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

*my only one*

in love.....


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

That is Breezer hawtness! I have such a thing for these bikes. Anyone want to part with one?


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

91 lightning flash


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

My 91 Lightning Flash


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

So here is where I am at with the restoration. Still a lot of work to do a few problems to work out but heading in the right direction.


----------



## Proto20000 (Jan 19, 2021)

Great looking bike with the fillet brazing. I had a 1995ish I sold to a friend, big mistake by me, was on par with my 1996 Mojo. I do have this old one from the 80's still with me...bought locally and then spent some time in Hawaii of all places and now back in the bay area. All original less the NOS tires.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)

The latest iteration


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Joe, where ya going with that bike in your hand.


----------



## victorm (Jun 23, 2020)




----------

